# chat room?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shall we go to the chat room and then we can all pick a room and move there

i will see you all in the chat room

click icon at top of page

see you there


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

or MSN chat?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fertility friends chat room


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I cant get in there


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

You coming in chicken?  We're in the snug.  Not sure how I got there but I'm in.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think if we go into the chat room, post here date and time and then others coming online know

is that good thnking


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I cant get in there, windows cannot verify the publisher


See you around girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try again

if not im coming out hehe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea.. you have aol, you need to download mozillafirefox.com then use this off your desktop as your browser, and hey presto your in chat honey xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

We're not abandonning you chick, solidarity and all that!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

dont know if i like it much in there, i prefer it in here !! not fair LOL !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im on my way out lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is anyone going in the snug !!!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not me, I'm going to log off shortly.  Watch half an hour of TV then head for bed.  Busy day tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

off to the snug for a bit

if anyone fancys it see you there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah ha

mates gona home . i am off for the night girls

good night to you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just to say me and ebonie are going in the chat room!  anyone coming in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as if you didn't talk enough

i will have to have a words with the mods to watch out for drunken chat lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol @kara 
we was the quietest ones there yesterday


----------

